# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Roof Height for shed conversion to home theatre

## Azrelix

Hi There, 
I'm looking at converting my shed into a home theatre / bar area (its a massive shed, approx 16 meters long by 6 meters wide)...  One of the main issues I have is that the back of the shed is only approximately 2050mm from top of the concrete floor to the bottom of the plaster on the roof.. Can anyone advise if there is a legal minimum height required for the roof?..  The roof is slanted so it is approx 2500mm at the front and 2050mm at the back.  
I'm also looking at soundproofing this room as much as possible (room inside a room method) and with that putting in only one window (2250mm x 1800mm) and 1 door (2800mm x 2000mm) would this be enough light etc for legal purposes? 
Sorry if I have posted this in the wrong section of the froum 
Also i'm located in regional Victoria. 
Thanks,
Daniel

----------


## Moondog55

Plan and pictures/  first question what do you want to achieve?
Second question how long is the bit of string for this project as HT isn't cheap to do it even halfway decently
Third serious question how powerful is the sound system???

----------


## Oldsaltoz

I thnk you will find the minimum is 2.40 m. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## Moondog55

Seeing how it's a shed and not a habitable room ceiling height matters for "sound" reasons not legal ones.
A sloping roof is good in a lot of ways.
See the Home theatre threads for information on soundproofing and good audio reproduction

----------

